# I'll miss you



## Snakebuster (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello all,

Our family used to have 3 rabbits. One for my little brother, one for my sister and one for me. All of them recently passed away, except mine.:? 2 deaths in 3 days!! The first was India, my little sisters rabbit. We just found her dead.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: She appeared healthy, they were no cuts on her either. Her only health issue was buck teeth [ A condition in rodents when the teeth grow the wrong way, and you need to trim trim them every now and then. If you let the teeth grow the wrong way, the rodent will have trouble eating. ] But we did trim them, so eating wasn't much of a problem for her. Does anyone know why she died? I figured she died in her sleep. 


Then a couple of days later, my little brothers rabbit, Sandwich, died as well!! It was nasty, as we watched her as she passed away. My dad and my siblings were watching TV when my dad heard a screeching noise. We were attracted too the balcony where sandwich lay on her side, making loud grunting and squealing noises. She was also writhing around on her side. She was having trouble breathing. There was straw stuffed in her mouth, so I thought she was choking. My dad held her jaws apart while I stuck my fingers in her mouth and tried to pull out all the straw. [ Yuk!! ] But sadly, all attempts failed, and sandwich died just about a minute and a half after we went to her.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


Does anyone know how she died?


Cheers, 

S-buster.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 8, 2009)

Aww... RIP Sandwich and India  

Do you think they had some sort of sickness (on the inside) or did the die of old age??

I wonder what it was :|


----------



## kel (Jan 8, 2009)

were they vaccinated


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 8, 2009)

Aw i'm sorry, RIP.


----------



## kel (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/petshow/txt/s1692051.htm check out this link


----------



## Renagade (Jan 8, 2009)

must have been the neighbours cat...
sounds like they werent vacinated. sorry to hear about that.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 8, 2009)

A Tiger Snake, who's apatite was bigger than his mouth?:lol:
Sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## whirlwind_sooz (Jan 8, 2009)

Possibly calici or mixo if there was no bite evidence.....however hot weather can knock them down, heat stress can make them just slip away or induce organ failure, sounds like the second one may have been having a heart attack. Regardless of how they went im sorry for ur loss but im sure wherever they are now they know how much u luved them.


----------



## kakariki (Jan 8, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your pets. But it does sound like either Myxi or Calici virus. You MUST ensure your hutch is mozzie proof (easier said than done) & get your remaining rabbit vaccinated. Warm hugs to you & your siblings. It is never easy losing a family pet but 2 is just so unfair. XX


----------



## Snakebuster (Jan 8, 2009)

kel said:


> were they vaccinated


 No, 'fraid not.


----------



## Snakebuster (Jan 8, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Aww... RIP Sandwich and India
> 
> Do you think they had some sort of sickness (on the inside) or did the die of old age??
> 
> I wonder what it was :|



It wasn't old age, they were only a year old.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 8, 2009)

awww R.I.P sandwich and India you should have had them vaccinated. i have rabbits of my own but i have no idea what could have caused it...............sorry for your loss


----------



## Snakebuster (Nov 18, 2009)

kel said:


> were they vaccinated


 
Fraid not


----------



## symbol (Nov 18, 2009)

Any Poisons around? Rat bait or anything like that? Snail bait on grass they were eating?
Just a thought...


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 18, 2009)

I can almost guarentee it was heat stroke.
its not so much the temperture of the bunny or the hutch but the water, if its warm they wont drink it and alas they die a most horrid death.
I would move your bunny into a cooler spot and make sure he has plenty of cool clean water for him to drink.
Sorry to hear of the bunnies death.
we lost a few last year while we were away and a neighbour was feeding them.
Cheers DG


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 18, 2009)

This is a very old thread Snakebuster. What made you bring it up again? Is your 3rd bunny still alive and well?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 18, 2009)

What that diesese, mesamotopia, from the mozzies?


----------



## Snakebuster (Nov 18, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> This is a very old thread Snakebuster. What made you bring it up again? Is your 3rd bunny still alive and well?


 

I dunno, someone asked a question, so I answered it, but it turned out I already had! The third one jumped off our balcony and made a happy escape to freedom. [ the balcony was only 4 ft tall, not the balcony of an apartment 100m above the ground!]


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 18, 2009)

begesus u had me shocked then for a second


Snakebuster said:


> I dunno, someone asked a question, so I answered it, but it turned out I already had! The third one jumped off our balcony and made a happy escape to freedom. [ the balcony was only 4 ft tall, not the balcony of an apartment 100m above the ground!]


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 18, 2009)

diamondgal79 said:


> I can almost guarentee it was heat stroke.
> its not so much the temperture of the bunny or the hutch but the water, if its warm they wont drink it and alas they die a most horrid death.
> I would move your bunny into a cooler spot and make sure he has plenty of cool clean water for him to drink.
> Sorry to hear of the bunnies death.
> ...


I agree, high heat can knock rabbits or guinea pigs out in the blink of an eye. And given it was in Jan, I'd say they both died of heat stroke, very sad.


----------



## beeman (Nov 18, 2009)

diamondgal79 said:


> I can almost guarentee it was heat stroke.
> its not so much the temperture of the bunny or the hutch but the water, if its warm they wont drink it and alas they die a most horrid death.
> I would move your bunny into a cooler spot and make sure he has plenty of cool clean water for him to drink.
> Sorry to hear of the bunnies death.
> ...


 

Agreed they go down very quickly in the heat.


----------



## animallove (Jan 2, 2011)

i know this is thread is old, but i thought i'd put my two cents in. recently i own two adult female rabbits, they each had babies, one 9 the other 8, they're in two separate cages. (when this incident occured i only had 6 babies in one and 6 in the other.
well anyway... the other day (it wasnt hot, just nice and sunny) i walked out side to check on them and the mum rabbit was paralysed kind of in the front half of her body, her back legs could move but not her front. she also started shaking, i took her to the vet and they said it was calicivirus. she died half an hour after i got her home from the vet, on of her babies also died to (they're nine wks old) and now one of her other babies is sick with it but not very badly

---------- Post added 02-Jan-11 at 12:23 PM ----------

mine died from the calicivirus. when she died she was gasping for air and squeeling


----------

